# Ente füttert Koikarpfen



## hardy11 (7. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade dieses Video gefunden. Ist wirklich klasse,
eine Ente am Teich füttert die Fische. Habe ich so noch
nicht gesehen.

http://www.best-videoclip.de/?p=70

Viel Spass Hardy :smoki


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente füttert Koikarpfen*

hallo hardy

supersüß das video      

habe ich gleich abgespeichert. 

danke


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente füttert Koikarpfen*

Hallo Hardy ...

... echt köstlich ... (die Natur und ihre kleinen Köstlichkeiten) ... 
es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ente füttert Koikarpfen*

Hi,

echt niedlich - da hat aber einer ein großes Herz für arme, hungrige Fischlein....


----------

